
Australia: Police reject social media campaign claiming arson caused fires - pseudolus
https://www.theage.com.au/national/victoria/victoria-police-rejects-social-media-campaign-claiming-arson-caused-fires-20200108-p53pwj.html
======
planetzero
It's really hard to believe that arson didn't cause at least part of the
fires:

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/07/australia/australia-fires-
pol...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/07/australia/australia-fires-police-
action-trnd/index.html)

While it may not be 200, likes some sites have exaggerated, it's a nonzero
number.

